# Oppo BDP 95



## dogmatix

Just saw this at the Oppo website, a BDP-95 to be released in February, 2011. Interesting considering they just released BDP-93. 

Has any of you seen a review out there? 

I am curious what the differences are compared to BDP-93.


----------



## eugovector

It's all right there in the specs: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-95/blu-ray-BDP-95-Features.aspx

Looks at first glance like the advantages are primarily for those looking to use the analog outputs vs. HDMI.


----------



## Jungle Jack

dogmatix said:


> Just saw this at the Oppo website, a BDP-95 to be released in February, 2011. Interesting considering they just released BDP-93.
> 
> Has any of you seen a review out there?
> 
> I am curious what the differences are compared to BDP-93.


Hello,
Though the BDP-95 is going to share the same Video Processing and in truth will not offer much if any difference if strictly using HDMI over the BDP-93, when it comes to Analog Performance, it is going to be World Class.

The Sabre 32 Bit DAC's going into the BDP-95 are considered by many to be the finest available in the World. They are an even higher spec DAC than what was in the BDP-83 SE. Moreover, the 95 uses a Rotel Built Toroidal Power Transformer and offers XLR Connections. 

The BDP-95 was Designed from the ground up to be a Flagship BDP and uses a larger chassis than the BDP-93 and weighs about 6 Pounds more (16 Pounds versus 10.8). As a result, BDP-93's will not be able to be Upgraded to the 95 in the way that the BDP-83 could be sent to OPPO and made an BDP-83 SE.

In truth, while I do think it will be a fantastic BDP, since I only use HDMI the juice is not worth the squeeze to me. However, if using a 2 Channel System or a pre HDMI AVR with Multichanel Analog Inputs, I would be all over it as its Analog Performance is going to be astonishing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Now you have me drooling :drool:


----------



## porthopeguy

hate to do this to everyone :innocent:

Oppo site now says March 2011 :hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I saw that as well and had meant to post an update about the availability. I think it is actually a good thing as it has been strongly hinted that the delay is due to the addition of more Media Streaming options beyond Netflix and Blockbuster. However, there is a Certification Process that must be completed.

Vudu is all but a given, but I think there will be more. This is going to be an awesome BDP. Also as the 95 shares the same Firmware as the BDP-93, all these things apply to the 93.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## akeoo7

Hi
That is going to be an awsome Universal Player aimed at the audiophile with Upscale equipment.
Sadly I don't fit into this category, nothing upscale in my rig. So now I am content with the BDP83, the 93 is on my to buy list, well the 95...... may if I win the lottery.
Have a nice day


----------



## Jungle Jack

akeoo7 said:


> Hi
> That is going to be an awsome Universal Player aimed at the audiophile with Upscale equipment.
> Sadly I don't fit into this category, nothing upscale in my rig. So now I am content with the BDP83, the 93 is on my to buy list, well the 95...... may if I win the lottery.
> Have a nice day


Hello,
With BDP-83's selling for around 400 Dollars on Audiogon, updating to a BDP-93 would not be a very expensive update. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## akeoo7

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> With BDP-83's selling for around 400 Dollars on Audiogon, updating to a BDP-93 would not be a very expensive update.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi Jack,
Thanx for the reply, what you say is true, but I'm not ready to part with my 83 just yet. I am very pleased with it and not really itching to upgrade yet.
Another thing, I live in Lebanon and the most handicap for me, is to try to find some friend flying back here, and willing to carry 6 kgs for me. That is for me what defines the time to upgrade to a new oppo, because they are not available locally.
Have a nice day.


----------



## recruit

If your not interested in 3D and online features then the 83 is a superb player, I will upgrade when ready as I really do want a new HDTV and it might as well have 3D as a feature, but the 95 is looking like a more interesting option and will be more of a high end solution.


----------



## stenizo

I have an OPPO 83SE myself and the analog output in stereo and multi-channel is fantastic. Now if the 95 will better that then,I want that too:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I cannot blame you for wanting the 95 as it is beautiful and has even better ESS Technology DAC's. Moreover, having Netflix, Blockbuster, and soon Vudu really makes for an one box solution. I really am tempted, but use HDMI almost exclusively and cannot justify the extra expense as via HDMI they are all but identical.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal

Hi guys. I pre-registered a good bit ago for the Oppo 95 and they sent me an email a couple weeks ago that they were going to do a pre-release type thing on just a limited number so I ordered immediately. Well, I received it this past Wed and it is flat out the best player I have ever used or heard. I use the balanced interconnects for the 2 channel listening and I am not sure what to say other than the improvement over the previous models is jaw dropping. I have 2 preamps and use a Cary slp-03 tube preamp for my 2 channel listening and it is off the charts good. The improved power supply has alot to do with it I'm sure but it is absolutely crisp and clear not to mention totally full sounding. The oppo 83 unit sounded a little thin to me and they 83se was much improved in that area but neither, in my opinion, touch this unit. My speakers are Wilson Watt Puppy 5.1's and they tend to be a little bright but not with this unit. I have listened to music nearly non-stop it seems since I got it. I am not as well versed as many here on the chipset, etc but I hear very well. It is the best player you will ever get for 1k. I never thought the balanced interconnects would make such a difference but it is dead quiet and the resonance is breath taking. I cannot answer concerning an hdmi connection but the set up for 2 channel listening is unbeatable unless you want to pay more than 5k. I don't post much but thought maybe a little review may help you out. Oppo knocked it out of the park with this one. :T


Robin


----------



## Jungle Jack

Robin,
I am so happy to read how happy you are with your 95. Indeed the new Sabre DAC's implemented in the 95 are considered to be the finest available on the Market. Coupled with a stout custom Designed Toroidal Transformer from Rotel and you definitely have the mix for a superlative Analog Section.

If hooked up to HDMI and set to Bitstream, these improvements would be lost. However, for a 2 Channel System, it is incredible. I also love the way it looks.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## z06gal

I simply could not be happier JJ. It is as crisp as some of the 10k units I have heard when I went to drool years ago over Levinson transports. I put in Cowboy Junkies Trinity Sessions and was stunned at the clarity and warmth. I bought a behringer dcx 2496 for my subs and use 3 subs for 2 channel listening. Wow...the imaging is great on CJ discs anyway but with this unit added, i just could not be more pleased. I sent Oppo an email and told them just that. Lol


----------



## jwhart

So, if you have no interest in 3D, what's the difference in the video, including upconverting standard DVD's between the various OPPO models?

Regards,

Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
When it comes to the BDP-93 and BDP-95, they use the same Video Processor and even share the same Firmware. Much like the BDP-83SE, the BDP-95 should only be considered if planning on using the Analog Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jwhart

Thanks Jack. I have a Pioneer BDP-95 which is 2 years old and while painfully slow to load, still provides an excellent picture via component thru a Onkyo TX SR-705 A/V receiver to my Sony VPL VW-60 projector. I realize that I'm deprived of 1080P resolution by not running HDMI but it's simply not possible; maybe one day a reasonably priced wireless solution will be available. I also have a Roku unit for Netflix streaming. I'm convinced that, were I to make the change, I would probably go with one of the Oppo models. I have no interest in 3-D.Do you prefer the video performance on both blu-ray and standard DVD's of the 80's (Anchor Bay ABT VRS) or 90's the Marvell Qdeo? The fact that I'm using component to feed video signal will probably affect the result.


----------



## koyaan

I'm running a Bdp-83se and couldn't be more pleased with the performance.
The BDP-95 seems to be the same breed of beast with more features.
I'm to happy to upgrade now, but my advice it: GO FOR IT


----------



## jwhart

Well, since I'm "stuck" with component video for the foreseeable future, until a practical wireless HDMI solution appears, perhaps I should stick with the Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD? Has anyone compared video performance via component vs. HDMI?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The issue with the Pioneer is Load Speed and lack of Firmware Updates. The BDP-93 might not be a bad call. Also, the BDP-80 if that is what you were referring to did not use the Anchor Bay Chip and instead used the Mediatek SOC for HDMI and Component whereas the BDP-83's used the Anchor Bay Chip.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jwhart

Based on the following response from Oppo service, I see no reason to change Blu-ray players from my existing Pioneer BDP-95FD to an Oppo unit until I can provide HDMI video feed:

"The high quality de-interlacing and scaling performance of our products is only available through HDMI and not component. The reason for this is that the Marvell QDEO de-interlacing and scaling solution is only available on the HDMI output, while the component interface uses the decoder for all video processing."

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Believe it or not but, the Mediatek SOC on the OPPO provides excellent results for Video via Component and HDMI 2. Check out the Reviews for the DV-980h and BDP-80 which both use the Mediatek Chip and you will be surprised. 

Moreover, after using the BDP-05 and BDP-51's, the speed in loading increase or even to be able to open the Drawer will come as a shock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sir Terrence

I signed up for the early release player, and got mine Friday afternoon. I already have the 93, but the 95 is a sonic marvel. Installed it in one of my reference system, and all I could do is marvel at what this player is doing.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Congrats Terrence. Truly a beautiful Player and boasts the finest DAC's perhaps in the World. If I was going Analog and 2 Channel there is not a question I would get one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## charlesp210

All the magazines are comparing BDP-95 to BDP-93. That's not interesting to me, as audiophile I was waiting for the "audiophile player". The interesting comparison would be BDP-83SE vs BDP-95. Is the new audiophile player better than the last audiophile player?

I see both 83SE and 95 have ESS audio DAC's. But they do not appear to use same exact DACs in stereo audio path, and I thought the 83SE used a pair of ESS DAC's in the stereo path.

Anyway, it's even hard to compare information since few articles discuss 83SE and 95, since they are not both currently available products.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The BDP-95 uses an upgraded ESS Technologies Sabre DAC and is not the same one that is in the 83SE. While both are 32 bit, the 95 uses the ES9018 while the 83SE uses the ES9006. 

While both boast insanely good specs, the 9018 is considered the finest DAC available on the Market. Personally, I do not think I would be able to distinguish between the 2 BDP's even when using XLR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## charlesp210

Just checked myself, actually the BDP-83SE used two DACs total, one ES9006 for the multichannel output, and one ES9016 for the stereo output. Each chip has 8 channels, for the stereo output 4 channels are stacked for each output for better sound.

The BDP-95 uses two ES9018 DAC, once again one for the multichannel output and one for the stereo, and once again for the stereo output 4 channels are stacked.

So the 95 has (1) much better chip for the multichannel, and (2) better chip for the stereo also, and stacked similarly to previous model.

I want BDP-95 alright, oppo website says "pre-order", but I thought they were shipping now.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The BDP-95 has been released. I am guessing they might be out of stock perhaps. Have you checked Amazon?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## charlesp210

Amazon doesn't seem to list the BDP-95 yet. Although the Oppo page said "pre-release", the expected ship date (when you get to that page) was only two days away. So I ordered BDP-95 direct from Oppo, and sure enough it shipped two days later.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Congratulations! You are going to love it. I look forward to reading your insights about this fantastic BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jprs1965

Hello,

I'm new to this forum as of today and am glad to be part of it.

I have a couple of concerns. I have a Denon AVR-4800 THX AV Receiver. It's about 10 years old but still a fabulous piece of kit. It is not equipped with HDMI inputs. I have it married to a 6.1 set of mission speakers.

I was thinking of purchasing the OPPO BDP-95 unit. I've read some threads about the analogue outputs on this new BD Player. Given the age of my AV unit, what would be the BEST connections to use to get the best audio and video playback. Would the use of the 7.1 analogue outputs be the best or the optical digital link ?

Technology is changing so rapidly so pardon me for my ignorance but if I'm going to spend $ 1,000 USD on the BD Player i want to see and hear spectacular results. What configuration would be best ?

Thanks, Phil


----------



## Jungle Jack

Phil,
Welcome to HTS. I too used to own an AVR-4800 and it was a true Statement AVR. Most famously, it was on the Cover of Stereophile Magazine. A feat no AVR has achieved before or since. It created a great deal of controversy among AV Snobs, but the 4800 backed it up with stellar Measurements.

The OPPO BDP-95 is a fantastic BDP with truly some of the finest DAC's available in any Digital Source. The ESS Sabre's are really that good. I am not sure how Distribution works in the UK where I am guessing you are from (using the word kit), but if you could Audition both the 93 and the 95 in your HT it would be ideal. You would most definitely want to use the Analog Outputs if purchasing the 95. If using Optical, the 4800 would be doing the Digital Processing and there would be zero advantage over the 93.

Without question the 96 offers superior Mutichannel Analog Performance over the 93. However, I am not positive it is worth paying twice as much. However, if you are planning on keeping the 4800 for many more years, it well might be worth it. If using HDMI, you really gain nothing over the 93. Analog is an entire different story.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jprs1965

Hello JJ,

Thanks for that. Yes, the AVR-4800 is a superb machine. The audio is fantastic and given it's age they built it "future-proof" but only just. I do want the BDP-95 player and will connect it to the analogue inputs on the back panel of the AVR. It is equipped with such. Do you think that this configuration would be setup to decode Dolby True-HD etc ? I can always go out and purchase a new Denon unit but spending $ 5,000 USD is a chunk of change and frankly i don't think I'm quite ready to junk my AVR-4800, ( it's just too good ). I love it. I've never heard the audio quality of the 7.1 analogue inputs, is it really that much better than the optical / coaxial digital setup ?

Phil


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
To be honest, MCH Outs will sound best on SACD/DVD-A/True-HD/DTS-HD. In other words all of the things that cannot be played back through Optical or Coaxial Cables. If not planning on using the MCH. truly go ahead and get the 93 as you lose all of the advantages of the 95 by not using any of the Analog Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LaserDisk

Hello,
I've been using my BDP-93 (pre-release) for sometime now, what an awesome player. I toyed with also getting a NuForce addition. I read where they have no plans on making a BDP-95NE. Can I read between the lines that they can't improve on whats already perfect? :clap:

Here’s my plan for my NEW BDP-95. Home theater Multi-channel: Use the HDMI 1 connection into the KURO display. Use the 7.1 analog audio connections into my Integra 9.1 U2 receiver (the 9.1 U2 has no HDMI inputs). For 2-Channel listening: Use the stereo analog audio outs into the Parasound 2100 preamp input and then out to two Integra M-504 power amps (bi-amped) to the speakers. Until I get my Integra 80.2 with HDMI inputs, I think this is the best of both (video processing - audio listening) worlds.


----------



## jprs1965

Hello again,

If i buy the oppo-BDP-95 unit, i believe it has the 2 channel audio out jacks. My Denon AVR-4800 Receiver does not have 2 channel audio input jacks. Is there any other jacks on the rear panel of my Receiver that can be used in lieu of that, i.e. phono jacks ??


----------



## Kal Rubinson

First, I am surprised that you think your Denon lacks a 2 channel analog audio input. (In fact, according to one source, it has "_Line-level: 10 sets Analog Input (Phono, CD, DVD, VDP, TV/DBS, V-AUX, VCR-1, VCR-2, MD/Tape-1, Tape-2._")

Second, the 95 also has HDMI, coax digital, optical digital and multichannel analog audio outputs. Something will fit.

Kal


----------



## jprs1965

Actually, my understanding was that if you wanted to connect an Oppo BDP 95 to the AVR-4800 that the AVR had to have a 'dedicated' 2 channel audio input. Pardon my ignorance.

On that note, can i plug the BDP-95 into my audio input either with: V-AUX, VCR-1, VCR-2, MD/Tape-1, Tape-2. connections ?

With that configuariotn, will it allow me to hear True Dolby HD ?

Phil


----------



## Jungle Jack

jprs1965 said:


> Actually, my understanding was that if you wanted to connect an Oppo BDP 95 to the AVR-4800 that the AVR had to have a 'dedicated' 2 channel audio input. Pardon my ignorance.
> 
> On that note, can i plug the BDP-95 into my audio input either with: V-AUX, VCR-1, VCR-2, MD/Tape-1, Tape-2. connections ?
> 
> With that configuariotn, will it allow me to hear True Dolby HD ?
> 
> Phil


Hello,
For True HD you need to use the MCH to get all of the Channels from the Soundtrack. You would get a Downmixed (Stereo) version of True HD is using one of the 2 Channel Inputs. It will will be best I think to use MCH for True HD and DTS HD and possibly CD, but Optical or Coaxial for DVD's and perhaps CD's.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jprs1965 said:


> Actually, my understanding was that if you wanted to connect an Oppo BDP 95 to the AVR-4800 that the AVR had to have a 'dedicated' 2 channel audio input. Pardon my ignorance.
> 
> On that note, can i plug the BDP-95 into my audio input either with: V-AUX, VCR-1, VCR-2, MD/Tape-1, Tape-2. connections ?


Yes. Any of those will do.



> With that configuariotn, will it allow me to hear True Dolby HD ?


Only in stereo, of course. To hear it in MCH you would have to use the multichannel analog inputs.


----------



## erwinbel

Has anyone tried the ModWright Solid State 2CH mods? It seems to do the same to the 95 that Nuforce does to the 93. The improvements are usefull to both the XLR and the normal 2CH outputs?

http://www.modwright.com/modifications/25


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have not, but they certainly are popular. However, with the 95, you are already working with some really nice Hardware. While no doubt these Mods could make it even better, I am not sure if the juice is worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

